# I think I picked up a fake g519.



## Robertriley (Nov 13, 2022)

I saw this in a local auction alongside some other military lots.  It stated the serial number in the description which started with mg so I felt safe.  I know it had a lot of incorrect parts but as long as the frame was there I could come up with everything else.   Once I got it home and flipped it over it looks like someone might have stamped the m in front of the g by using an upside down w.  What's your thoughts?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 13, 2022)

@Mercian

Thread 'G519?' https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/g519.216819/


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 13, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> @Mercian
> 
> Thread 'G519?' https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/g519.216819/
> 
> ...



Thanks.  I feel better now.   I was close to getting the Navy Cushman scooter too. It just didn't fit in the budget right now


----------



## Gully (Nov 13, 2022)

Very cool bike!  👍


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Nov 13, 2022)

Those globby welds are the tell, looks legit to me!


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 13, 2022)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Those globby welds are the tell, looks legit to me!



I saw the welds on the bike at the auction house when I took a quick preview and that made me of a confident but I never looked underneath to the serial number until I won it, and picked it up.  I'm feeling good about it now.   I need a coffin chain ring now.


----------



## Mercian (Nov 13, 2022)

Hi Chris, @Robertriley

Sorry for the late reply, due to transatlantic time zone differences!

Thanks for the PM, and @fordmike65 , thanks for the namecheck (-:

Congratulations, Yes, perfectly good G519 frame, with a slightly unusual stamping of an inverted W instead of an M, which only appears to have occurred at the end of this contract for a short time. The two other examples I know of are illustrated above.

I think the description is accurate, a bike restored in pre internet days when information was less available. But it wouldn't be difficult to upgrade it, the Coffin rings are reasonably easy to find, and visually would make a lot of difference.

The presence of a W stamp in itself is interesting, since it is not a code letter previously used by Westfield. A year after this was made, they started to stamp Westfield made civilian bikes with a W code, but it implies the W stamps were bought in well in advance (or they just had a full set of letter stamps).

Best Regards,

Adrian

I'll reply to your PM later, need to go to work now.


----------



## DaGasMan (Nov 14, 2022)

Well, now we know who won the auction on this one. Congrats. 
She's a beaut, that's for sure. 👍👍👍


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 14, 2022)

DaGasMan said:


> Well, now we know who won the auction on this one. Congrats.
> She's a beaut, that's for sure. 👍👍👍



Thanks. I've been wanting one of these for a while. I've had it several BSA and Swiss military bikes already.


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Nov 15, 2022)

Hey Chris,  While looking for a coffin style chain ring you should also look for the correct crank.  The proper crank for war-time Columbia military and civilian models would have a dog leg style arm on the right ( drive ) side as opposed to the curved arm on your bike.  Just trying to help.  Nice bike.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## oskisan (Nov 16, 2022)

Cool looking bike Chris... Nice score!


----------

